# SMALL Kitchen



## In the Kitchen (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't have any idea when we will be able to move.  Been looking but problem can't find house with large kitchen.  Usually houses or older or else too expensive to buy.  My question:  Do you feel one of those kitchen islands would be worth the invest ment?  If I took out the kitchen table I could replace it wit h that.  I feel like working in a closet and starts to make me nervous.  Hence, seems to take unnecessarily long to prepare the meals when if things were move handly would eliminate getting things together.  I am sure many of you can relate to my problem and would like to know what are your th oughts about an island vs. kitchen table?  Thanks for your time and understanding.


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2006)

Do you have a dining room ITK? I would say go for the island if you do. Otherwise you should just try to make do with the table. Islands are generally a bit taller, so that they are at the right height to work on and tables aren't. BUT...you need a place to eat!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 13, 2006)

*Eat:*

Oh that's right.  There I go thinking of myself again (kidding).  You are so kind to think about us.  They would have to eat in the dining room instead of kitchen.  They like to be near the food so they can help themselves.  Adjustments have to be worked out someway and I just figured the island looks nice.  I guess I can dream until I get something different.  Appreciate your thoughts.  We visited someone who had one and she said she wouldn't be without.  Of course, breakfast  bar, pantry, Happy she has room.


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have found that I have to change my cooking style when I have a small kitchen.  I love my mom's kitchen.  It is big enough for multiple people to work in and there is a low counter for mixing.
I am going to look it the cutting boards that you can span the kitchen sink with.  My new kitchen has very little counter space so I'm having to make sure I prep everything before I get started.  That also makes the actuall cooking time seem to go faster.  
An island would have been a good choice for my new kitchen, but I chose a metal rack so that I could keep what little counterspace I had uncluttered.  

good luck.  I know that a kitchen will be a priority for me when I go to buy a house.  If it isn't big enough, I will make it big enough.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 13, 2006)

I can understand where you are coming from.........when we bought our house I had very limited counter space to work with { we're talking 14 inches of usable space } we were fortunate to be able to re-do ours. And added an island AND a pot rack. So I would say "go for it". And if room allows add an overhang {10-12 inches} for a "breakfast bar" which would let you still use some space for eating or entertaining. Good luck.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 14, 2006)

*Agree*

So you all agree a kitchen should be big.  It truly depends on if you cook or not.  Maybe if you don't just having the option is worth the investment.  You all seem to understand my problem and thankful you agree with me.  Since most of my family and friends work full time they all eat  out or else tv dinners.  They make fun and say I am not 'up with the in crowd'.  When you have once prepared your own meals eating out just  doesn't seem that great to me unless we go to restaurant where you have to dress for dinner.  The idea of breakfast bar really sounds like something to investigate.  Thank you for  thinking of it.  One t hing you have made me convinced to get the island and begin there.  I see them in magazines but the kitchen seems big already without it.  I like to look at kitchens.  Guess we all do.  As you said your mom has big kitchen I am happy for her.  Bet she is good cook.  Thanks for all you input I surely do appreciate it.

One more thing.  Does anyone prefer Lowes to Home Depot ?  That is where i saw the islands.  Oprah goes to Home Depot.


----------



## licia (Feb 14, 2006)

I wouldn't think big necessarily - but certainly well designed and big enough to contain a good design.  I think mine is big enough if it were just better designed. I, too, have thought about the island solution. Some even have one side for barstools, but I suppose it is sometimes easier to stick with what we have than make a decision (at least another decision).


----------



## mish (Feb 14, 2006)

ITK, I too, have a small kitchen. Would love to have an island, but not enough space/footage. You raise an interesting point about eliminating a seating/eating area and replacing it with an island for saving space and combining the two.

I am an avid watcher of HGTV and one of the shows I like is "I Want That." They show the latest kitchen/bath products out there and remakes of kitchen, baths, etc. I love all their shows - decorating makeovers, etc. I think the Learning Channel also has some decorating/remodeling ideas too.

Give the shows a look-see and go to their website. There are amazing ideas out there, and links to the products shown. BTW, not long ago, you could enter a contest to win a fantastic home, completely decorated with a spectacular view.


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Feb 15, 2006)

If you want to find a kitchen Island that will function as a breakfast bar as well, I would like to suggest going to a furniture store.
As a furniture designer, I can assure you that there has been a greater call from companies in the last few years to get really nice functioning islands.  You can even buy matching stools.  

Maybe you know this, but incase you weren't sure were to get one that combines the funtions....


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 15, 2006)

To me the perfect kitchen is what you call a country kitchen. You prepair and eat in the same room. Only way to go. I think a dinning room is a waste of good space. If I could remodel my kitchen i would take out counter space that devides the kitchen and dinning room and make it one big room. Then rearrange my ccounter and cupboards.


----------



## Foodfiend (Feb 15, 2006)

I know the feeling.  I live in an apartment and it gets crowded in our small kitchen with just 1 person in it.  Can you say 'CRAMPED!'.  When my brother and I get a house one of the requisites is to have a big kitchen with a working island in the middle - one that has a faucet/sink combo so I can do all my prep work there.  Also will have a dining area in it so I can utilize the Dining Room area as a library for my gazillion or so books.


----------



## licia (Feb 15, 2006)

I would think with all that is on the web, there would be a site where you could put in the dimensions of your kitchen and a plan (or several) would come up showing maximum use of that space. Surely there is such a thing and I just don't know about it.  I realize some kitchens are tiny, but a kitchen shouldn't have to be humongous to be well planned. In fact, if the kitchen was really big, that would be another problem, unless there were several cooks, which in most kitchens isn't the case.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 3, 2006)

Look on the bright side at least with a small kitchen you can't make too big of a mess because you have to clean up after every step to have room to start the next one.


----------



## Claire (Mar 30, 2006)

Table vs island is really personal preference.  Right now I have a large, old (1854) country kitchen, so we have a small table-and-chairs set.  I happen to have a dining room that everyone seems to love best of all.  So hubby an I often do some of the prep work seated at our little table and chairs.  Since the last remodel of the kitchen was done 40s style (it was actually done in the 70s, but the guys who owned it rescued cabinets from an older kitchen, so it looks like your typical 40s, 50s kitchen).  An island would look awkward, and to be honest with you, I don't mind sitting at the table for some of the longer, more tedious kitchen chores.  

I've cooked in more kitchens that I can possibly count.  Lived on the road in a travel trailer for three years, and turned out some pretty spectacular meals in well under 2' of counter space.  Small isn't better, but it does have its advantages.  Small is great for handicapped cooks, for example.  At any rate,  there is something to be said for everything being within 2 or 3 steps!

What I hate is galley kitchens.  For awhile all of my sisters had galley kitchens with doors that went into the garage (meaning it was the door most often used).  Cooking in them is a royal pain in the patootie.  You'd open the oven or fridge door, and in would come a car full of family.  I'd get to be a dictator and make people walk around to the back or front doors when I was cooking.  And everyone wants Claire to cook.  I love to do it, but don't want babies and transients under foot when I'm taking something dangerouslly hot out of the oven.  When we bought this house that was my #1 requirement.  No Galley Kitchens.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 31, 2006)

*Success*

If you wait long enough you get what you want.  Believe me this has been long wait.  But well worth it since we got the island.  One side flips up for table use main use for working on.  It truly has made big difference. Thank you all for tolerating my complaining.  Have had it for almost month now and still find I am having great time adjusting to it.  If only one has the tolerance and finances to get what you dream about.  Believe me I am so very thankful to all of you for your suggestions as I doubt if i would have pursued it as much as I did.  Now if only I can get another fridge in there!  Just teasing.  I am happy at least for now.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey ITK............when we were looking for this house I too had in mind a big kitchen but nothing we saw was right for us.  With this house the kitchen still wasn't big enough but there was an adjacent room and we opened the wall up to it to make an L shaped room where the family/dining room will be.  We'll eliminate the kitchen table and use the dining room table instead.  I plan to have an island on wheels.  That way I can push it up to the wall when not in use and pull it out when I need it.  Just something for you to think about when your househunting.  Good Luck!

P.S. Glad you found an island you like.  I'm still searching.  In fact, I think I'm going to design and build my own to suite my taste and needs.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 31, 2006)

*Sizz*

Thanks Sizz, knew you would understand and know how I feel.  Only if you have been there can one really feel the way they do.  I don't understand about the newer homes.  I have been looking but like you said no kitchen big enough.  I know the older homes seem to still be right size.  I know for fact people would rather have someone do the cooking but when it doesn't tast e as good, what do you do then?  So thankful you got your new home and are figuring ways of making it work for you.  Sounds like you got if figured out what your plans are.  Your hubby knows in order to have good meals he better keep you happy.  Cause you are worth it.  

Having this different piece of furniture will keep me satisfied for while.  I know you were always experiencing some kind of difficulty in selling or buying your home.  I wish you and your family the best and as I said when you wait long enough it happens. Don't know what the reason but I leave it to the One who knows.  

Good to hear from you and keep on keepin on.  We'll get there, Sizz.  Oh, one more thing.  We have to set the clocks again.  Spring forward.  don't know the reason for that eith er.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm in an apartment that has a fairly decent size eat-in kitchen.

Just one of the bedrooms is small though.


~Corey123.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 31, 2006)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> I'm in an apartment that has a fairly decent size eat-in kitchen.
> 
> Just one of the bedrooms is small though.
> 
> ...



Count your blessings! I know everyone would want what  you have.  I know I would gladly have smaller bedroom.  Just think of being able to move freely and have place for your recipes and spices.  In my kitchen always const anly moving things to have them available.  I am happy for you.  I do know someone is living right.  

Did anyone ever see Oprah's kitchen?  Just by chance today I saw it.  I don't know if she herself cooks or not but you should see the island she had.


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 1, 2006)

Never saw Oprah's kitchen, but I DID see Martha Stewart's & Paula Deen's stuido kitchens which are set up exactly like their kitchens at home!

Yeah, I imagine I'm blessed to have an eat-in kitchen. But I've got so many small appiances that most of them are kept in the back room. I'm spoiled, I guess.


~Corey123.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a big kitchen.  And a big island. And lots of cabinet space.  And room for a table.

But somehow I doubt I'm cooking any better than my grandma did in her kitchen that was the size of my current master bedroom closet.

To quote an old t-shirt I once had that seems apropos:  It's not the size of the ship, but the motion of the ocean.

I believe we are only limited by our imagination.  More stuff and space isn't truly necessary.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 1, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Thanks Sizz, knew you would understand and know how I feel. Only if you have been there can one really feel the way they do. I don't understand about the newer homes. I have been looking but like you said no kitchen big enough. I know the older homes seem to still be right size. I know for fact people would rather have someone do the cooking but when it doesn't tast e as good, what do you do then? So thankful you got your new home and are figuring ways of making it work for you. Sounds like you got if figured out what your plans are. Your hubby knows in order to have good meals he better keep you happy. Cause you are worth it.
> 
> Having this different piece of furniture will keep me satisfied for while. I know you were always experiencing some kind of difficulty in selling or buying your home. I wish you and your family the best and as I said when you wait long enough it happens. Don't know what the reason but I leave it to the One who knows.
> 
> Good to hear from you and keep on keepin on. We'll get there, Sizz. Oh, one more thing. We have to set the clocks again. Spring forward. don't know the reason for that eith er.


 

Thanks Itk!   Yes and unfort., about the time change is we deal with more things (work, activities, etc....) in IL, as we live on the boarder of the Indiana and Illinois stateline.  So now we'll always be an hours ahead of them and now always an hour behind my brothers up in MI.....all so very confusing and a pain but nothing I can do about it except move again and I have no intention of doing that so I'll manage.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Apr 18, 2006)

i use to have an big island in my old house but we rarely used it, instead we built a smaller kitchen in the basement that sort of ran like an assembly line. a 2 1/2 foot cutting prep area --> small sink --> 3 foot space area to put the prep and already used stuff --> stove, the width of the kitchen was probably 2 people wide. I found the smaller kitchen to be less messy (cause i had little space to make a mess and no messy floors) and quicker clean up and faster getting meals out than when i was in the kitchen with the island, but then agagin its all culture, cause in Taiwan most kitchens are designed small so i'm used to working efficently in a small kitchen.  

but if it makes you feel nervous cooking in a small area i would get the island that could also accomadate a place to eat. I think home depot > lowes


----------



## mudbug (Apr 18, 2006)

Jr!  where have you been, darlin?  off studying? nice to have you back


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Apr 19, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Jr! where have you been, darlin? off studying? nice to have you back


 
yup studying lol AP exams are in 2 weeks but o well i think im well prepared


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 21, 2006)

masteraznchefjr said:
			
		

> i use to have an big island in my old house but we rarely used it, instead we built a smaller kitchen in the basement that sort of ran like an assembly line. a 2 1/2 foot cutting prep area --> small sink --> 3 foot space area to put the prep and already used stuff --> stove, the width of the kitchen was probably 2 people wide. I found the smaller kitchen to be less messy (cause i had little space to make a mess and no messy floors) and quicker clean up and faster getting meals out than when i was in the kitchen with the island, but then agagin its all culture, cause in Taiwan most kitchens are designed small so i'm used to working efficently in a small kitchen.
> 
> but if it makes you feel nervous cooking in a small area i would get the island that could also accomadate a place to eat. I think home depot > lowes



You justed answered a curiousity I had about my aunt.  She is from Taiwan and when she was here I told her I didn't care for the small kitchen.  Now you just told me they only have small kitchens in Taiwan.  She never mentioned that.  I thought I was just the only one with the problem.  Thanks  Live and learn, if you can wait long enough.

The island in the kichen does make difference.  I am happy I have it.  You sound like you have your kitchen and more to help you with your cooking.  I am happy for you.  Do you have a pantry too?


----------



## Claire (Apr 22, 2006)

Originally, Daylight Savings Time was for farming, to take advantage of the longer days of summer.  Some states don't observe it.  Hawaii is one -- being closer to the equator, days are pretty much the same length year 'round.  Arizona doesn't, and that has a lot to do with Zonies liking to cultivate an independent spirit reputation.  When we travelled through when we were full-timing, Indiana had a hit-or-miss attitude towards it.  Local communities decided whether to honor DST or not.  It was weird.  We'd pull into a campground and have to ask what time it was, and it changed in various places all over the state, even in supposedly the same time zone!  In recent years we've stretched DST on both sides (started it earlier, ended it later), I think the reason given was light later in the day actually makes for less crime.  I think people just like the light later in the evenings.  

For others tuning into this thread to try to make decisions, one thing to consider when deciding whether to island or not to island, is your traffic pattern in the kitchen.  I'd never put one in my kitchen, because I often need to be able to run from stove to sink (which is on the opposite side of my large country kitchen).  When I had my table in the middle of the room, it was a major inconvenience.  I moved the table to the side so I could make that "run" without interference.  If your sink is on the same wall as your stove, or an adjoining wall, an island doesn't interfere.  But having something between the stove and sink is a pain when you are handling something like pasta that you need to drain.


----------



## luvs (Apr 22, 2006)

awwww, i have a minature kitchen & a bigger one would be great. i have little room for stuff like fresh pasta, etc. kinda rough cooking in such a small kitchen. i'm considering a bigger apt. cause i'm used to working in school's very large kitchens & it's too small in mine. i love my city- very upscale & minutes from actual city, so i'm looking to stay nearby.


----------



## avalondeb (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks like this is an old thread, but wanted to put in my two cents.

We just moved into a new house and the kitchen is SMALL.  Plus, it is a galley kitchen with no room to expand - two walls are outside walls, behind the 3rd wall is the bathroom, and behind the 4th wall is the staircase going upstairs.  

Anyway, my husband and I manage fairly well.  We both love to cook and you can find us at baking and cooking at the same time at a moments notice.

A good option is to go for a moveable type of island or a cart.  Have you also thought of going vertical?  Use every inch of wall space and even ceiling space (pot racks).  IKEA has some really great moveable kitchen furniture and ideas on how to use wall space.  Check them out online.

I bought a Varde butcher block cabinet from them years ago.  It has been moved all over two apartments and now the house.  Once I stop using it in the kitchen, it is going into the laundry room and then maybe even into the garage as a potting bench.  If you get something like that, if the island idea doesn't work out, you can always switch back and then use the piece somewhere else.  

Here is the one I currently have, INVALUABLE.  Plus, the drawers hold TONS of stuff!  Good luck!

IKEA | home | Kitchen | Free-standing kitchens | VÄRDE free-standing kitchen | VÄRDE Base cabinet


----------



## Corey123 (Jan 24, 2007)

I once rented a one-bedroom apartment where the kitchen was so small that i couldn't get the table in it. it has to be used in the living room.

That was in the early to mid '70s.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've lived in cramped quarters and had tiny kitchens.  I found one those rolling Islands quite useful.  THey are counter height so I could extend my counter as needed and then put it out of the way.  Storeage area gave me an extra cabinet!  Always useful.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 24, 2007)

Interesting thread.  I didn't know it existed.  Whoa!  Our kitchen is so "sorry."  One step above a campfire.  There is NO storage.  When we moved into this house, we realized there was no storage space in the kitchen and we lived out of boxes and crates for months and months and...  You get the idea.

There were NO drawers in the kitchen and only about 3 double-door cabinets...for everything from food to dishes to cookware, everything.

The first thing Buck and I did was to buy a three-drawer chifferobe designed for children.  Thank God, at least we had some drawers.  Then we purchased a small base cabinet and countertop from Lowes to supplement our other "cabinet" space.

Still not enough room for all our toys.  No problem.  I installed a series of eye hooks in the ceiling and ran 1/4-inch metal rods through them, train track-fashion, to create ceiling-style pot racks.  We made "S" hooks out of heavy-duty metal rod material.  Now the ceiling looks like  we live in a stalactite-filled cave.  But everything's at our fingertips and we love it.  When we remodel the kitchen you can bet we'll have stuff hanging from the ceiling.  Just nicer.

The ambience is wonderful and, besides, the ceiling is really wasted space.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 25, 2007)

*Small*

Katie E - Thanks for your thoughts.  I am sorry to hear you share the same feeling about your kitchen.  However, sharing the link you found is interesting.  After I posted the thread, I found island at Lowes.  But I must say yours looks much better.  It does help with having no room.  All my appliances are not built ins like they have today.  I have gas stove that is 36" and reason being I like area in middle for having someplace to put food when preparing.

We have been looking for home w/bigger kitchen.  Why do they make all kitchens so small.  They having divider of kitchen bar w/dining room but the kitchen is still small.  No pantries anymore  I wind up putting lot of canned goods on the floor or else in order to make room I give to food pantry.  I do not want to throw anything out and do not keep something for more than 6 months.  

Thanks again for your comments and hope you won't lose your ambition to fix your meals in small kitchen.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 25, 2007)

I also live in a home (about 20 years old) that has a very small kitchen, due to the fact that the original owner/builder built the place as a 2nd home/vacation home (isn't it nice to have that kind of money - lol!!).  

Anyway, we bought the house as our one & only residence because of it's lovely rural 21 acres - perfectly suited for horses - & the fact that the house was unusual for the area.  It's fairly modern with lots of skylights, geometrically-shaped windows, & wall-to-wall floor-to-ceiling glass in the living/dining area & master bedroom suite.

The kitchen is part of a kitchen/living/dining room area with cathedral ceilings.  Kitchen itself is divided from the rest by a curving wraparound dining counter.  Unfortunately, there is very little pantry/storage space, & I really can't go "vertical", because the kitchen walls are done in hand-made little Italian tiles, that I would neither want to hide nor ruin by trying to mount stuff on them - even if that were possible.

So I just struggle along.  But since it's just the 2 of us, it really isn't too bad.


----------



## avalondeb (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey BreezyCooking, you mentioned cathedral ceilings, does that include the kitchen?  If the kitchen was visually divided with a lower ceiling, you can hand all sorts of things from the ceiling!!

If not, I liked the suggestion of having a moving cart that you can store in other parts of the house or out of the way.  That way you wheel it in while you need it and move it when you don't!


----------



## avalondeb (Jan 25, 2007)

InTheKitchen - I wound up storing all my canned goods outside the kitchen.  There is a linen closet in the hallway outside the kitchen, I store everything there, except my spices, vinegars, oils, and other small condiments.

I have a small canvas shopping basket that collapses.  I load up my basket once a day from my new "pantry".  If I forget anything, it is only a few steps away.  I have had to organize my cooking a little bit since I've moved in, but with such a tiny kitchen, I only have room for my "toys", no food!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 25, 2007)

Ah Avalondeb - if only that were the case - lol!!  The ceiling in the kitchen portion isn't cathedral, but unfortunately it goes the other way - too low.  There's virtually nothing I could hang from that ceiling that wouldn't whack us in the head, & my husband & I are short folks (5'4" & 5'5").

I think I'm just doomed to be one of those folks who crams everything into the available cabinet space & then jumps back fast when she opens the cabinet door - lol!!!!

As for the rolling cart - I don't have anywhere to roll it - lol!!!!!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 26, 2007)

*house*

Everyone said there wasn't any 'dead space' in here.  Truly grateful for the suggestion of this moving island.  The fridge takes up the most space.  

Having linen closet is great.  Only the fact you have to use a shopping basket to move from one place to another. Just give yourself credit for improvising!

 As I said, looking at different houses all have small kitchens. makes me wonder if they all are available because the kitchen is small.  My sister has everything it seems.  But would you believe she doesn't cook!  They always go out to eat.  Even has walk in pantry.  Whenever I mention this to others about her house they all ask me if I am jealous?  I do wonder why things work out this way in life!  I only hope one day I will have a 'BIG' kitchen.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 26, 2007)

When I posted about our "difficult" kitchen (post #32) I guess I didn't make it clear that, when our kitchen was built in this house, it was sometime in the late '30s.  Before then, the kitchen was outside, the summer kitchen as it was called, because our house was built in 1880 and many kitchens were in a separate building away from the house to make the house safer from kitchen fires.

At any rate, the kitchen became an after thought and no one ever updated it except for the appliances.  Those, too, were a joke when we bought the house.  We have since taken the appliances into the 21st century.

We will renovate the kitchen...some time in the future but, now, we've gotten quite creative and can hold our own against any streamlined modern kitchen anywhere.  Although, sometimes we have to go on a bit of a scavenger hunt when we need some of our less often used tools.  Like dragging our big Nesco-like electric roaster out from under one of the beds upstairs.  That's okay.  It works for now.

I've also become the queen of unusual containers for storing dried beans, grains, etc.  All our different vinegars are stored in old wine bottles in a wine rack.  Actually looks kind of pretty and we can see at a glance when we need to refill them.


----------



## Claire (Jan 28, 2007)

I think I've lived with every kitchen imaginable.  My least favorite is "galley" kitchens, where if  you open the oven or fridge door another person cannot get by you.  My last two kitchens were my favorites.  Right now I live in an 1865-vintage home (the kitchen was probably added on in the very early 1900s).  It is strictly a country kitchen; I know the cabinetry was probably put in during the 60s, but it is actually older than that, so whoever installed it bought it used.  I'm not fond of over-designed kitchens that have cabinetry that looks like it belongs in a formal living or dining room.  Yes, I, too, have noted that many of the biggest, fanciest kitchens with the most expensive equipment seem to belong to people who seldom, if ever, cook.  In my kitchen you can tell it has been cooked in ... for a century!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 28, 2007)

I so agree with you Claire!!!!!

I used to work as a "personal assistant" to a very wealthy woman who had not one, not two, but FIVE complete high-end-appliance kitchens in her main "living complex" (one in her living area, one in her office, one in her husband's office, one in the guest apartment, & one in the stable).  And that's not counting all the additional kitchens in the tenant housing for "the help".

Not only did she never EVER make more than a pot of coffee, to this day she continues to use a "personal chef" who brings the already-cooked food in for all her & her husband's meals.  Most of the appliances have never been used, & she has the housekeeper run all the dishwashers (empty) once a week to keep them functional.  Talk about someone with way too much time & money on their hands. . . .


----------



## Katie H (Jan 28, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I used to work as a "personal assistant" to a very wealthy woman who had not one, not two, but FIVE complete high-end-appliance kitchens in her main "living complex" (one in her living area, one in her office, one in her husband's office, one in the guest apartment, & one in the stable).  And that's not counting all the additional kitchens in the tenant housing for "the help".
> 
> Not only did she never EVER make more than a pot of coffee, to this day she continues to use a "personal chef" who brings the already-cooked food in for all her & her husband's meals.  Most of the appliances have never been used, & she has the housekeeper run all the dishwashers (empty) once a week to keep them functional.  Talk about someone with way too much time & money on their hands. . . .



Seems to me this woman needs to be taught the joys of "sharing."  At least she stimulated the economy a bit with her somewhat extravagant and multiple purchases.


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2007)

My fridge isn't really in the kitchen!  When people see my kitchen set up, they either love it for its quirkyness (is that even a word?) or wonder how I can stand it.  The kitchen and bathroom were the last additions to the house, and the fridge and a pantry closet are actually tucked  under the servants' stairs.  It works for us, so I have no intentions of changing it.  Like with my washer/dryer, though, it limits replacement options.  It just barely fits there and there's really no other place to put one without a total remodelling job.  It means no icemaker or water dispensor, but there are just two of us, so it is not a big deal.  I also don't have a dishwasher, which I don't miss.  To be honest with you, most dish washers and garbage disposals I've owned over the years were more trouble than they were worth.  I've done a lot of home tours (our area is almost completely O-L-D) to see some absolutely beautifully remodelled kitchens, but I really don't envy them.  Bathrooms are another story.  If I could afford it both of my bathrooms would be re-done.  Anything I do to the kitchen, though, is done with a mind to keeping that old country kitchen look -- the idea is to make it all easier to keep clean (back splashes, refinished floors).  When we put in new corian counters and sink, we did something that I just love -- the sink is set in under the counter top and there's no seam to speak of.  It is great for keeping it clean (especially if you live somewhere with hard water).


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 29, 2007)

I spent five years living in a minute flat. The kitchen was 2 foot six by 2 foot 6. No exaggeration. The fridge lived elsewhere as you can imagine! Two soup bowls on the work surface and it was full. To cook, I had a two-burner camping type hob. Even so, we managed to eat quite well. Thank goodness for stacking steamers. And thank goodness for the nearby market that meant I could go shopping just about every day and didn't need to store food.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 29, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> I once rented a one-bedroom apartment where the kitchen was so small that i couldn't get the table in it. it has to be used in the living room.
> 
> That was in the early to mid '70s.


 
My NYC apartment had a kitchen that when I was at the stove I was standing in the living room.


----------



## Corey123 (Jan 30, 2007)

When an old factory building down the street was being converted over to condos, I once visited the model apartmeny in early October '04.

It was a studio apartment thaty features a galley kitchen complete with a dishwasher, electric stove and a fridge.

But the kitchen is opened out to the living room / bedroom area in which you can place a table there for food prep and eating. Though it looks small, there seems to be plenty of space to move around plenty of stowage space.


----------



## avalondeb (Feb 9, 2007)

Another step forward in my (seemingly) never ending attempt at finding storage for all my kitchen "stuff".....

My Dining Room is a few steps away from the Kitchen.  Originally it was a bedroom with built-in cabinets along an entire wall, floor to ceiling.  A few people in our neighborhood ripped out the cabinets to make the "Dining Room" and "TV Room" one big room.  We decided to re-do the cabinets to house all our over-flow kitchen stuff.

The big news....  They should be done in another month!!!  Finally, finally, I'll have some much needed storage space.  If I can figure out how, I'll post some pictures!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 11, 2007)

*Exciting?*



			
				avalondeb said:
			
		

> Another step forward in my (seemingly) never ending attempt at finding storage for all my kitchen "stuff".....
> 
> My Dining Room is a few steps away from the Kitchen.  Originally it was a bedroom with built-in cabinets along an entire wall, floor to ceiling.  A few people in our neighborhood ripped out the cabinets to make the "Dining Room" and "TV Room" one big room.  We decided to re-do the cabinets to house all our over-flow kitchen stuff.
> 
> The big news....  They should be done in another month!!!  Finally, finally, I'll have some much needed storage space.  If I can figure out how, I'll post some pictures!!!



Please be sure to let me know how it is.  I am just as excited as you are about not having to go 'shopping' and making a place for it.  Trying to follow a recipe and looking through shopping bags is the pits.  Having a doable kitchen is really a asset to the home.  That and a bathroom.  Two most important rooms and believe me they are both small and seem to be getting smaller.  

The family t ells me at least our heating bills are not that high cause t he house isn't real big.  When someone has to spend so much time in the kitchen it has a different cost to it.  My mental health!  I know what I cook is more healthy than eating any other way.  I also know my incentive to continue is affected.

Well, good to hear about your news avalondeb and please remember to let me know.  Will be kind of rough during remodeling.  So always think about the change that is happening.

Take care and thanks for sharing.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 11, 2007)

You think your Kitchen is Small, Look at my BBQ!

and yes the person on the far left is eating a slice of Toast I did on it


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 11, 2007)

Is that person eating toast smoking? Really, YT. After all the posts on the thread about chefs smoking in the kitchen, you're letting the side down there!


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 11, 2007)

it`s not in the kitchen this was done on the bench in my old Lab, and as an experiment to see the bare minimum charcoal briquettes required to sustain a workable BBQ, and yes that person is smoking and eating, and No it`s Not me.
I`m the one holding the tenner.


----------

